# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Η καλλιέργεια της Κία (chia )  : ένας εύκολος τρόπος παροχής ω3 λιπαρών οξέων

## jk21

*o τιτλος αλλαξε απο περιλλα σε κια ,για το λογο που θα δειτε στο ποστ 16


ειχα σκεφτει να κανω ξεχωρο θεμα ,αλλα την δεδομενη στιγμη ,μετα την ευρεση της συγκεκριμενης ερευνας ,που δειχνει την σημασια της περιλλα ,νομιζω ειναι ο καταλληλοτερος χωρος 

μην περιμενετε να αγοραζεται καθε τοσο την καφε γυρω στα 6 ευρω και την λευκη περιλλα  απο 6 μεχρι 8 ,που την βρισκει καποιος στο εμποριο .Σιγουρα θα παρεχετε και απο αυτη στο μιγμα σας ,αλλα με λιγα σπορια στις γλαστρες σας ,κοιτατε τι μπορει να κανετε ..... Τα φυτα αναπτυχθηκαν σιγα σιγα απο τις αρχες του φθινοπωρου και ηδη αρχιζαν να ανοιγουν οι ταξιανθιες ,στις οποιες αργοτερα θα δεσουν οι καρποι .Δωστε τους στην πιο αγαπημενη στα πουλια μορφη ,πανω στα κλαδια της σε ημιωριμη μορφη ,φουλ σε ω3 λιπαρα οξεα .Κρατηστε τα φυλλα και αφου αποξηρανθουν ,προσθεστε τριμμενα στο διαιτολογιο τους (αυγοτροφη κλπ ) ή κα φρεσκα αν σας τα τρωνε .Εχουν σημαντικοτατες φαρμακευτικες ιδιοτητες και στην απω ανατολη ειναι πολυ γνωστη τροφη ,πριν ακομα γινει γνωστη η αξια των σπορων 
http://www.specialtyproduce.com/prod...eaves_8555.php

----------


## geog87

Μητσο εσυ τα φυτεψες η βγηκαν κατα τυχη τα φυτα???? Λες να σποριασει????

----------


## jk21

Ναι ,ειναι λευκη περιλλα .Ειχα ριξει περιμετρικα σε ολα .Στην αρχη οταν βγηκανε ,επειδη εριχνα και αλλα σπορια τα περασα για μικρους ηλιανθους ,γιατι νομιζα η περιλλα οτι βγαζει μωβ φυλλα ,αλλα τελικα ειδα οτι υπηρχε και ειδος με πρασινα .Καθως μεγαλωνανε ηταν ολοφανερο τελικα

----------


## jk21

η περιλλα ανθισε και σιγα σιγα αρχισε να δενει και ημιωριμο σπορο



εβαλα μερικες κορυφες οπως ειναι σε καναρινια και καρδερινες και βρηκα μονο το κοτσανι  και κατι υπολειματα απο τα σεπαλα του λουλουδιου ....

Μπορειτε και εσεις ! δοκιμαστε

----------


## aeras

Aμα μας δώσεις πολύ ευχαρίστως  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αν σε δω απο κοντα πχ επ ευκαιρια του  *Η παθολογία των πτηνών καθώς & οι βασικές αρχές της ορθής διαχείρισης εκτροφής*πολυ πολυ ευχαριστως ! αν οχι ... σκετη περιλλα εριξα στη γλαστα και βγηκε !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αξίζει να δοκιμάσει κάποιος ,έτσι για λιχουδιά ... Δημήτρη την άνοιξη τώρα με το καλό ,ε ;

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω Γιαννη .Δεν ειναι η ελλαδα ο βιοτοπος της περιλλα για να εχω κατι στανταρ.Την εσπειρα τελος του καλοκαιριου ,οταν γυρισα απο διακοπες και απο καποια κακη συννενοηση ,βρηκα τα νεραγκαθα που ειχα εκει ,σχεδον ξερα (ενα εχει ηδη παρει να πανω του ) .Εγω στη θεση σου θα εριχνα και τωρα και οτι γινει

----------


## teo24

Εγω πριν λιγες μερες που εφτιαξα φυτρα για τα καναρινια και μιας και ειχα παρει τροφη που προσθεσα εγω περιλλα και ηταν ολη πανω πανω στην τροφη επιασα μ'ενα κουταλακι κι εριξα σε ενα μπολακι με νερο-βαμβακι και 2 μερες μετα εβγαλε φυτρα και ειναι κανα ποντο τωρα.Επισης και ενα σπορακι και μοναδικο νιζερ εβγαλε κι αυτο.Να δω μηπως το ριξω στο χωμα αυριο,η να το αφησω κι αλλο?

----------


## jk21

βλεποντας οτι ενδιαφερει ,για να μην ξεφυγουμε στο αλλο θεμα ,το εκανα αυτονομο τελικα 

Θοδωρη  θα σου ελεγα να μεγαλωσει λιγο και μολις αναπτυχθει η ριζα ,να ριξεις εκει λιγο χωμα .Μολις επεκταθει και σε αυτο ,τοτε το μεταφερεις

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, αν μπορείς φέρε και σε μένα λίγα σποράκια στο σεμινάριο. Ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Αν εχει δεσει ωριμος σπορος στο φυτο ,θα σου φερω και απο αυτο ,για να εχει σιγουρη φυτρικη ικανοτητα .Αλλιως θα σου φερω (θα το κανω ετσι κι αλλιως και αυτο ) απο τους ξερους σπορους ,απλα δεν θυμαμαι αν αυτοι που εχω ,ηταν απο την ιδια παρτιδα που ειχα ριξει

----------


## Steliosan

Ποσα τεμαχια εριξες περιπου Δημητρη?
Τα πεταξες επανω στο χωμα ή τα εβαλες μεσα κανα ποντο?

----------


## jk21

μια χουφτα (φουχτα κατ αλλους ) στα πεταχτα παιδια ... απλα καλυψα με λιγο χωμα .Στην αριστερη γλαστρα ειχε νεραγκαθο (που ξαναμεγαλωνει ) ,στη μεσαια στην ουσια βγηκανε περιμετρικα του αγιοκληματος (που εχει φουλ ριζα ) και η δεξια απλα ηταν χωρις φυτο  (ειχα βγαλει μια ξεραμενη ριγανη απο κακη συννενοηση στα ποτισματα στις διακοπες )

----------


## jk21

Ολοκληρο νεο κλαρι (ηδη εχουν φαει και απο αυτο ) και δυο μαδημενα ηδη (αδειασμενα ) απο τις καρδερινες 







Δυστυχως με την εναρξη του εντονου κρυου ,τα φυλλα χαλασανε ,αλλα ο σπορος ευτυχως μενει και δινω συνεχως

----------


## jk21

το ειδατε τον τιτλο; η καλλιεργεια της περιλλα; ειναι καιρος να τον αλλαξω ...

ερχεται σημερα ενα φιλαρακι και λεει να τριψει λιγο απο τον ωριμο σπορο πανω στα ξεραμενα κλαδια ...

εγω εδινα τοσο καιρο σχεδον καθε μερα ,αλλα δεν τον ειχα ανοιξει ,απλα εβρισκα αδεια κοτσανια οταν γυρνουσα ...

τριβει λοιπον μια αρμαθια ... και να σου ενας σπορος που εμοιαζε μαλλον για κια ,παρα για περιλλα ...

ψαχνω στο google και ...

αυτη ειναι η κια ,που ειχα δει παμπολλες φορες ως σπορο ,αλλα δεν ειχα προσεξει το φυτο 






το βραδακυ λοιπον ,λεω να αλλαξω τιτλο ... η καλλιεργεια της chia ....

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχα τραγικο!!!!!! την πατησαμε!

----------


## johnrider

περιλλα που είχα εγώ κάθε λουλούδι έχει από 4 σποράκια μέσα.

----------


## jk21

ξαναμεγαλωνει !

----------


## johnakos32



----------


## johnakos32



----------


## gianis ioannou

Δηλαδή η κια και η περιλλα ειναι το ίδιο η κατάλαβα λάθος?

----------


## panos70

λαθος καταλαβες αλλος ο ενας σπορος και αλλος ο αλλος , η κια ειναι ποιο μικρος και μαυρος η περιλλα ειναι η καφε η ασπρη

----------


## gianis ioannou

Δηλαδή ο φίλος  jk21  φύτεψε κια και νόμιζε πος ηταν περιλλα?

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ αθελα μου (αν και το εξηγησα στην πορεια ) σας μπερδεψα 

για οσους λοιπον δεν ξερουν 


η* Περιλλα* ειναι αυτη 


η καφε


η λευκη 






η *Κια* ειναι αυτη

----------


## gianis ioannou

Ωρεα . Αυτό το κατάλαβα .. Πιο απο τα 2 κάνει να φυτέψω .?

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα και τα δυο !!!!

----------


## vasilis.a

οσες φορες προσπαθησα να φυτεψω λευκη περιλα δεν φυτρωσε ποτε σε αντιθεση με κια.παρεπιπτοντως,πως γινεται η συγκομιδη της κια?οπως πχ στον βασιλικο?οσο ειναι χλωρο το φυτο,δινουμε στα πουλια φυλλα?

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη η  περιλλα εχει ιδιαιτερο τροπο καλλιεργειας .Θελει .... μπαγιατικο σπορο


http://www.evergreenseeds.com/perjapshis.html

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ml&prev=search


επισης καλο μουλιασμα πριν τη σπορα

----------


## vasilis.a

την ανοιξη σκεφτομαι να φυτεψω περισσοτερο για να τρωνε τα αγρια πουλια,σε ενα χωραφι κεχρι κια κινοα.μερικες φωτο απο την κια μου.

----------


## than

παιδιά αν βάλω σε ένα κεσεδάκι λίγο chia με βαμβάκι ή χώμα θα φυτρώσει ή θέλει άλλη διαδικασία;Τι προτείνετε;

----------


## jk21

θα ριξεις σε πλουσιο σε οργανικη υλη φυτοχωμα σε κεσεδακια ,απλο σπορο οπως ειναι και θα ποτιζεις με ποτηστηρι ή ψεκαστηρι συχνα μεχρι να φυτρωσει .Να διατηρειται η υγρασια αλλα να μην κολυμπαει στο νερο 

δεν χρειαζεται βαμβακι

----------


## than

Να τους βάλω αυτήν την εποχή;.Βλέπω οτι τα μνμ σας ήταν χειμώνα.

----------


## jk21

εχεις να χασεις κατι;

----------


## than

όχι, έτσι είναι,θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## than

Να σας ενημερώσω,αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, ότι σε λιγότερο από 10 ημέρες φύτρωσε η chia που έβαλα σε κεσεδάκι.

----------


## johnrider

CHIA  που φυτρωσε και ισως θελει καποιο αραιωμα.

----------


## jk21

Πανικος !!!! ε ρε γλεντια που εχουν να γινουν στην εκτροφη σου Γιαννη !!! κανονισε οταν θα ερθει η ωρα να τα δουμε !!! 

Οταν γυρισεις με το καλο ,ειμαι προθυμος να βοηθησω στο αραιωμα ... να μου φερεις δηλαδη δυο τρεις ριζουλες χαχαχαχαχα !!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Α καλα!! Εδω μιλαμε για μεγαλη παραγωγη!!
Ω ρε γλεντια τα πουλια σου Γιαννη!!

----------


## anonymous

> Πανικος !!!! ε ρε γλεντια που εχουν να γινουν στην εκτροφη σου Γιαννη !!! κανονισε οταν θα ερθει η ωρα να τα δουμε !!! 
> 
> Οταν γυρισεις με το καλο ,ειμαι προθυμος να βοηθησω στο αραιωμα ... να μου φερεις δηλαδη δυο τρεις ριζουλες χαχαχαχαχα !!!!


τι να σου κανουν 2-3 ριζουλες βρε Δημητρη? :-)

----------


## jk21

> τι να σου κανουν 2-3 ριζουλες βρε Δημητρη? :-)


οτι μπορει ο καθενας  ...

ας ξαναδω στην ταρατσα μου κατι τετοιο και μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## eyes lf

πριν 4 μερες ακριβος εσπιρα λιγα *σπορια κιας* στο μικρο σπορειο.... η φοτο ειναι σημερινη  
μολις αναπτιχθουν ακομα λογακι θα τα μεταφυτεψω στον βοτανικο κηπο 
*τι αλλους σπορους να σπιρω τετεις μερες ? 

*

----------


## jk21

τι με βαζεις να κανω .... φετος ξεχασα να βαλω την ανοιξη νομιζω που πρεπει και λεω αντε δεν βαριεσαι περασε ο καιρος .Τωρα βλεπω τα δικα σου  ... μαλλον θα το επιχειρησω 


κατακαλοκαιρο παντως δεν ειναι η καλυτερη περιοδο σπορας .Αν θες παντως δοκιμασε και αλλα (αν βρεις τα λεγομενα τσαμπια απο μιλλετ που δινουν στους παπαγαλους *και οχι μονο*  
νομιζω ειναι καλη περιπτωση ,επειδη βγαζουν λιγα φυτα αρκετο σπορο

----------


## eyes lf

μιπος αυτα ειναι τα μιλλετ ? εχω αρκετα τσαμπια χαχαχα θα βαλω αμεσος  στο σπορειο

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτα ειναι ! σιγα μην δεν ειχες ...

θα σου πουνε παντως τα παιδια με παπαγαλους ,αν εχουν ελπιδα αυτη την περιοδο

Νομιζω ο Ευθυμης πρεπει να ειχε ανοιξει σχετικο θεμα καλλιεργειας του .Οταν το δει ,σιγουρα θα σου πει

----------


## eyes lf

> ναι αυτα ειναι ! σιγα μην δεν ειχες ...
> 
> θα σου πουνε παντως τα παιδια με παπαγαλους ,αν εχουν ελπιδα αυτη την περιοδο
> 
> Νομιζω ο Ευθυμης πρεπει να ειχε ανοιξει σχετικο θεμα καλλιεργειας του .Οταν το δει ,σιγουρα θα σου πει


 :: ΣΙΓΑ να μην εκανα αναζιτιση στο θεμα και να μη το ειχα διαβασει   :: το μιλλετ ειναι ακριβος μερες του να το σπιρουμε  συνφονα με το αρθρο του Ευθυμη !!!  *Κεχρί ( Millet )*

----------


## jk21

::  ::  ::  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:

----------


## eyes lf

> *τι με βαζεις να κανω .... φετος ξεχασα να βαλω την ανοιξη νομιζω που πρεπει και λεω αντε δεν βαριεσαι περασε ο καιρος .Τωρα βλεπω τα δικα σου  ... μαλλον θα το επιχειρησω* 
> 
> 
> κατακαλοκαιρο παντως δεν ειναι η καλυτερη περιοδο σπορας .Αν θες παντως δοκιμασε και αλλα (αν βρεις τα λεγομενα τσαμπια απο μιλλετ που δινουν στους παπαγαλους *και οχι μονο*  
> νομιζω ειναι καλη περιπτωση ,επειδη βγαζουν λιγα φυτα αρκετο σπορο


back to topic loool 
 :Sign0027:  να το επιχειρησεις αμεσος *ειναι μερες της να σπιρεις την ΚΙΑ* 
σε καπιο ποστ στη πρωτη σελιδα ειχες γραψει ...




> *εσπειρα τελος του καλοκαιριου* ,οταν γυρισα απο διακοπες

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα αν δεις το θεμα ,στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ηταν περιλλα ,γιατι εκεινη ειχα ριξει συνειδητα .Σε καποιες γλαστρες ριχνω ετσι κι αλλιως σπορια και δεν θυμαμαι ποτε μπορει να επεσε ισως και απο υπολοιπο ταιστρας η Κια .Θα δοκιμασω παντως μεσα Αυγουστου γιατι τωρα θα ειμαι στο περα δωθε ,ωστε να ποτιζω οπως πρεπει σε σπορους που μολις πανε να αναπτυχθουν

----------


## eyes lf

η CHIA μου μεγαλωνει ... σημερα ειναι 5 ημερων τα βλασταρια

----------


## eyes lf

σημερα ειναι *8 ημερων η CHIA μου* ... 
εξεπερασε τα 8 εκατοστα ....
να τη μεταφυτεξω ή ακομα ? τι λετε εχει φοβο να την φανε τα αδεσποτα της γειτονειας ?

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα θελει αραιωμα !!!

απο πετουμενα ,δεν στο αποκλειω ...  κανενα διχτακυ απο πανω τον πρωτο καιρο αν ειναι δυνατον ,ισως την προφυλλασε

----------


## eyes lf

στη αριστερη μερια διπλα απο τη αλοε βερα μεταφυτεψα τα βλασταρια της chia  
στον πρασινο τροχο, και στον διπλανο τον λιλα εσπιρα ακομα λιγη 
το απογευμα θα βαλω βεργες και διχτη για να την προστατεψω ... 







στη δεξια μερια εχει ακομα 2 τροχους παρομια χρωματα... περιμενουν το μιλλετ  :Love0063:

----------


## jk21

να ειναι σκιερα αν γινεται τις πρωτες ημερες ,για να μην τα ενοχλησει το σοκ της μεταφυτευσης .Φροντιζε για τακτικο ποτισμα (με ποτηστηρι ,οχι λαστιχο )

----------


## johnakos32

Εγω σε αυτη την γλαστρα δεν θα αφηνα πανω απο 10 βλασταρια για αρχη που μεσα σε δυο εβδομαδες θα μειωνα στα 5 .
Η αναπτυξη τους ειναι γρηγορη και γινονται θαμνοι ετσι δεν θα μπορεσουν  να αναπτυχθουν οπως πρεπει :/

----------


## eyes lf

η CHIA μεγαλωνει σιγα σιγα ... *σημερα ειναι 27 ημερων*

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα πρεπει να την αραιωσεις για να μπορει να απλωθει και να ψηλωσει !!! μαλλον θα δωσεις και σε ολη την εκτροφικη κοινοτητα της Μεγαλονησου μας !!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## eyes lf

ελπιζω να απλωθει και να ψηλωσει !!!   
ολη η εκτροφικη κοινοτητα ειναι προσδεχτει να τους δοσω απο ενα μεριδιο λοοολ 
το δικο σου μεριδιο θα σου το στιλω .... 
και να μη νομιζεις οτι σε ξεχασα ... την επομενη Κυριακη παω στο χοριο να μαζεψω το σουμακ .... 
και συντομα θα το εχεις κοντασου μαζι και με σπορο

----------


## johnrider

> CHIA  που φυτρωσε και ισως θελει καποιο αραιωμα.



ε ρε γλεντια jk21

----------


## jk21

ρε αυτο δεν ειναι χωραφι .... ειναι τα Ζωνιανα της chia χαχαχαχα 

<< δωσε και μενα μπαρμπα >>  χαχαχαχα  

Κατι μου λεει οτι αν το παρουν χαμπαρι τα αγριοπουλια θα γινει χοντρο γλεντι εκει περα !!!!

----------


## johnrider

νομιζω με τοσο σπορο που θα παραγει δεν θα χρειαστει να ξανα φυτεψω για μερικα χρονια θα φυτρωνει απο μονο του.

----------


## jk21



----------


## nikolaslo

Xaxaxa μεγαλη παραγωγη...αντε καλη σοδειά

----------


## jk21



----------


## IscarioTis

Σχεδον 3 ημερων 




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μετα απο 4 μερες 





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Καποια στιγμη πρεπει να μεταφυτευθουν

----------


## IscarioTis

ολα αυτα?δεν το νομιζω Κ.Δημητρη το ενα κυπελακι θα παει στα πουλια αφου κοπουν πρωτα και το αλλο ναι σιγα σιγα θα τα βαλω αλλου

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν εχουν να παρουν πολλα τα πουλια απο μερικα μικρα φυτακια σε σχεση με τα ιδια αν μεγαλωσουν και δωσουν ημιωριμο σπορο !  μην δωσεις στα πουλια .Κανε μεταφυτευση .Δεν θα μεγαλωσουν ολα το ιδιο . Δωσε ευκαιρια σε ολα και θα διαλεξεις στην πορεια τα καλυτερα .Για να μην το κανεις , ο μονος τροπος ειναι να σε φερω σε δυσκολη θεση .... οσα δειχνουν οτι δεν μεγαλωνουν πολυ θα μου τα δωσεις εμενα να τα βαλω σε γλαστρες !   :wink:

----------


## jk21

Οποιος θελει , ερχεται και του δινω για μεταφυτευση . Ακομα και σε μη μελη . Παρακληση αν καποιοι τα καλλιεργησουν και πανε καλα , να παρουσιαζουν ποτε ποτε τα φυτα στο θεμα

----------


## jk21

Mητσο (iscariot ) ετοιμασου για μεταφυτευση !  βρες γλαστρες

----------


## Polina

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; συγνώμη αν ακουστεί χαζό. Πού μπορώ να βρω τους σπόρους για να δοκιμάσω να φυτέψω κι εγώ;

----------


## IscarioTis

Πωλινα εγω της πηρα απο καβα για να φυτεψω
απλα μπορει να μην πιασουν ολα τα σπορια
εχω ετοιμες! περιμενουν! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polina

> Πωλινα εγω της πηρα απο καβα για να φυτεψω
> απλα μπορει να μην πιασουν ολα τα σπορια
> εχω ετοιμες! περιμενουν! 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Από κάβα; τι εννοείς; που πουλάνε ξηρούς καρπούς; είναι αποξηραμένοι ή πρέπει να το κάνω εγώ; ναι εντάξει φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα πιάσουν όλοι. Και το προσφέρουμε στα πουλάκια έτσι χλωρό ή αποξηραμένο το φυλάρακι;

----------


## IscarioTis

το φυτο δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να το δωσεις οταν μεγσλωσει, μπορεις να δωσεις στα πουλακια σου,αφου δεις οτι βγαινει το φυτο κανα 2-3 μερες μετα. ναι απο τετοια καβα πρεπει να εχουν δεν ξερω αμα εχουν ολες αλλα εδω σε μας εχουν ολες σχεδον. οχι δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι απλα τα παιρνεις, φτιαχνεις το χωμα να ειναι αφρατο και ριχνεις τα σπορια οπως θες, σε ισια γραμμη με κενα μεταξυ τους κλπ κλπ
Μπορεις να παρεις σπορους απο καβα, σουπερμαρκετ, πετ σοπ βεβαια τα πιο πολλα δεν εχουν αλλα νταξει μην το ανοιξουμε αυτο θεμα
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polina

> το φυτο δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να το δωσεις οταν μεγσλωσει, μπορεις να δωσεις στα πουλακια σου,αφου δεις οτι βγαινει το φυτο κανα 2-3 μερες μετα. ναι απο τετοια καβα πρεπει να εχουν δεν ξερω αμα εχουν ολες αλλα εδω σε μας εχουν ολες σχεδον. οχι δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι απλα τα παιρνεις, φτιαχνεις το χωμα να ειναι αφρατο και ριχνεις τα σπορια οπως θες, σε ισια γραμμη με κενα μεταξυ τους κλπ κλπ
> Μπορεις να παρεις σπορους απο καβα, σουπερμαρκετ, πετ σοπ βεβαια τα πιο πολλα δεν εχουν αλλα νταξει μην το ανοιξουμε αυτο θεμα
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Κατάλαβα! Οκ θα ρίξω μια ματιά ελπίζω να βρω! Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## jk21

Πωλινα εχει και σε πετ σοπ καποιες φορες . Δες αν υπαρχει στο νησι καποιο που να προμηθευει οργανωμενους εκτροφεις .Ισως φερνει . Για φυτρωμα δεν χρειαζεσαι μεγαλη ποσοτητα .Αν δεν βρεις ουτε σε πετ σοπ ουτε σε καποιο μαγαζι με ξηρους καρπους ή βοτανα κλπ  , αν θες σου στελνω μεσα σε γραμμα με το ταχυδρομειο

----------


## Polina

> Πωλινα εχει και σε πετ σοπ καποιες φορες . Δες αν υπαρχει στο νησι καποιο που να προμηθευει οργανωμενους εκτροφεις .Ισως φερνει . Για φυτρωμα δεν χρειαζεσαι μεγαλη ποσοτητα .Αν δεν βρεις ουτε σε πετ σοπ ουτε σε καποιο μαγαζι με ξηρους καρπους ή βοτανα κλπ  , αν θες σου στελνω μεσα σε γραμμα με το ταχυδρομειο


Σας υπερευχαριστω και μόνο που το λέτε! Θα κοιτάξω σε 2-3 σημεία που πιθανώς να έχουν αλλιώς θα σας στείλω! Και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21



----------

